# Slap Your Co-Worker Day is coming October 23rd!!



## realistic (Oct 10, 2009)

October 23rd is the official Slap Your Irritating Co- workers Holiday:
Do you have a co- worker who talks nonstop about nothing, working your last nerve with tedious and boring details that you don't care about?
Do you have a co-worker who ALWAYS screws up stuff creating MORE work for you?
Do you have a co-worker who kisses so much booty; you can look in their mouth and see what your boss had for lunch? Do you have a co-worker who is So obnoxious, when he/she enters a room, everyone else clears it?
Well, on behalf of Ike Turner, I am so very, very glad to officially announce SLAP YOUR IRRITATING CO-WORKER DAY!
Here are the rules you must follow:
* You can only slap one person per hour - no more.
* You can slap the same person again if they irritate you again in the same day.
* You are allowed to hold someone down as other co- workers take their turns slapping the irritant.
* No weapons are allowed...other than going upside somebody's head with a stapler or a hole-puncher.
* If questioned by a supervisor [or police, if the supervisor is the irritant], you are allowed to LIE, LIE, LIE!
Now, study the rules, break out your list of folks that you want to slap the living day lights out of and get to slapping on October 23rd..... And have a great slapping day!!!!:thumb:


----------



## mcole (Mar 23, 2009)

finally a holiday I can support and have fun with I cant wait.eace::lol::bounce:


----------



## cheftoddmohr (Apr 17, 2009)

There's nothing in the rules about open handed or closed fist slap.
There are a few I can think of that deserve the closed fist, others should get the back of the hand.

Then again, perhaps I'm the one that someone else wants to slap.

It's like when they interview drivers, 90% say that other people are horrible drivers, not them. I'm sure 90% of people think their coworkers should be slapped, but not them. LOL


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I prefer "No Pants" Day, the first Friday in May, or "Talk Like a Pirate" Day on Sept. 19, but I could get into this holiday as well!


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Is there a statute of limitations attached to this slapfest? Or do i have to just keep imagining Slapping 12 bells out of the KM that made my life H**l all those years ago.

He's probarbly dead, or in an old folks home now. Still, would it be wrong? 

:lol::lol::lol: (manic, schitzo cackle!!)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of people I could slapped over the years...and love the idea of doing it...even if just imagining it. The manager of the second kitchen I worked in, wanted to blame everybody else but his poor management for the financial dismals. All he ever did was drink at the bar and eat the prime steaks. Chef hated him too, you don't wanna know waht she did to one of those steaks hehehe - her way of slapping him. Lordy she was good fun, feisty little Italian woman.

Some people we've employed over the years, needed slapping and shaking. Actually just thinking about doing it now makes me feel better.

But then there's some who ya just could have hugged too. My first kitchen boss, lovely Austrian bloke, big, gray haired, big fat belly , full bearded old fashioned kind of chef, softly spoken but got the best from everyone...now he deserved a hug, never a slap. People just loved him. Yeah we worked hard, but knew we were appreciated.

When I got into engineering, there was a guy I could have slapped every day. So much of misogynist (sp?) that I ....ARRRRGGGHH giving him a mental heck of a slap right now. 

Whew...glad I got that out of my system


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Aw DC! I just love that that you brought in the the hug factor. 
Pastry chef at st Leonards girls school st Andrews. He was a total Bast**d to everyone. We used to joke he had permenant PMT. But he seemed to like me. He enjoyed teaching me and we both took the p**s out of the RAF chefs. When I left, the hug i got from him was teary and we both tried to pretend we wern't filling up. I'd love to re-live that moment, but I know he must be pushing up daisies b'now


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Why do I feel uncomfortable with the initial post and his/her intentions?

Lots of links for signature.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Bughut, Know what you mean about going back to a moment. There's times and people and places we'd love to return to and either hug or slap, phone calls we should have made, letters we should have written...you know, etc etc.

My Italian chef I should have hugged. I was doing basic kitchen work, just started in the job, was pretty clueless. I made a REAL hash of prepping the carrots one day. She got pretty p'd off in her fiery manner, I wanted to find a rock to hide under. Asked me, What would your mother say if you served her carrots looking like that? I piped up finally and said, She'd eat them because she loves me.

She then smiled and asked me...what on earth are you wasting time doing this job? I finally got thru that tough exterior of hers  After that day she showed me how to cook, properly, not the basic stuff that went out to the Uni cafeteria, but real food, even to the point of asking what does this or that need....it felt great. She must be a granny by now, I always remember her with great respect.

Then there was one employee I should have slapped good. He had threatened me in no uncertain terms with violence, and we were alone in the office. Now that was frightening, but he looked like a crazy (words deleted  ), and he eventually left. Hate that guy to this day.

Life's like that.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

That's it DC. you just know, when the scales fall from your eyes and you meet your mentor. Or in our case, when they meet the one they want to teach. 

BTW the KM from that time deserved a good slapping. But The KP gave us all a good laugh when, after he'd been abused for the last time, he sacrifced his stash to make a batch of brownies. (just for the boss and his insipid wife, who loved to lord it over her hubbies minions)...They were wrecked for 2 days. Even the chefs loved it. (I was "just a cook" in those days.)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Exactly so Bughut  You see them, they see you. Clear and fine. She started me on a life of loving food and looking into it for more. We both found our own mentors/ they found us. It adds to life, no matter what direction life leads you in eventually.

Even though life took me elsewhere, and with equal passion, I respect and cherish her input and effect on my life. I was the only one in the kitchen she ever gave her phone number to, and I gave her mine.

Back to slapping....
Love the stash story.... sounds like they really deserved it. I would bet everyone had a great laugh---that's equivalent to a SLAPPPP! They sound like the Manager I had...his wife would rage about the kitchen complaining about the number of tea towels we were using cuz she had to wash them at home..that's how cheap he was. Never mind hygiene or hand safety with hot pans & trays etc. Not that it is that uncommon I guess for managers to take them home- I have never been involved in actually managment, but its not really that much trouble! Bung 'em in the washer with powder and bleach....off you go, then bung 'em in the dryer.

She deserved a slap the silly old cow, but with a husband like that, I'd prob. be the same. He could never even remember my name....slaved my guts out for him, he got govt assistance for training a newbie - yikes.

P.S. watching the end of _Sweeney Todd _with Johnny Depp and Helena Bonman- Carter here as I write this...its so humorously gruesome...love it


----------

